# [Biete] Mitfahrgelegenheit am 20.3.2011 zum TME1N nach Darmstadt



## diabolo150973 (12 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

falls es hier noch mehr Möchtegernstudenten/-techniker gibt:

Am 21.3. beginnt ein Präsenzseminar (TME1N) in Pfungstadt. Falls jemand da hin will/muss, kann ich ihn gerne mitnehmen. Ich fahre am 20.3 hin und am 23.3. nach Schulschluß zurück... Bei Interesse bitte melden!

Gruß,

dia


Ach ja... Abfahrtsort ist ungefähr HH


----------



## diabolo150973 (19 März 2011)

Okay... dann fahre ich alleine...


Gruß,

dia


----------

